# New to Forum



## sandlegal (Jul 8, 2013)

I look forward to moving to the PV area or surrounding community. Are long term rentals easy to find, affordable, furnished, on beach, near beach, close to restaurants, markets, etc? Goes I have a lot of questions? Any answers, suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.....PV is expensive but areas close by are reasonable.


----------



## sandlegal (Jul 8, 2013)

*Long term rentals near PV*

Thank you. Do you know anything about costs, availability or anything?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I own a home about 40 miles north of the PV airport, so I have no curiosities concerning rentals... The best thing to do is come down and look around where you might want to settle, word of mouth is the best way to find reasonable rentals, most ads in the internet are expensive and aimed at short stay tourists..Maybe hook up with a real estate agent that deals with long term rentals...


----------



## sandlegal (Jul 8, 2013)

You are right. I have vacationed there but never thought about retiring in the area until recently. Thank you for your suggestion. Would you recommend the area. Would you share with me your likes and dislikes? Thanks again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Are you able to get a visa to reside in Mexico? Your nearest Mexican consulate is where you do it.
Anywhere on the coast will be very hot and very humid in the summer. Also, can be very lonesome that time of year, with many going to higher, inland places for the summer months. 
Do you really want to live in a tourist zone?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

sandlegal said:


> I look forward to moving to the PV area or surrounding community. Are long term rentals easy to find, affordable, furnished, on beach, near beach, close to restaurants, markets, etc? Goes I have a lot of questions? Any answers, suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks


http://search.vivanuncios.com.mx/rentar-departamento+puerto-vallarta?lb=new&search=1&start_field=1&keywords=&cat_1=76&sp_housing_monthly_rent[start]=&sp_housing_monthly_rent[end]=&sp_housing_nb_bedrs[start]=&sp_housing_nb_bedrs[end]=&sp_housing_sq_ft[start]=&sp_housing_sq_ft[end]=&offer_type=offer&searchGeoId=154&end_field=

This a list of rentals. They are on the high side. Best is to check into a hotel, buy the local newspaper to get a listing of the rentals, walk around the area where you want to rent looking for "Se Rents" signs. 

You can stay for 180 days on a FMM - Tourist Permit. To stay longer, you need a visa. They are issued by a Mexican Consulate in your home country.


----------



## sandlegal (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't want to live in a tourist hotspot but perhaps close by. I need to look at other areas as well. Since I am in the early stage of research, I can see this may take a while and probably several trips to Mexico. But I don't want to complicate things right off so I am going to look at every location as temporary since I will be renting. I certainly appreciate your comment which are very helpful. Thank you.


----------

